

Excel Mashups - cleverjake
http://www.excelmashup.com/

======
gruseom
This is the first interesting thing I've seen Microsoft do with Excel on the
web. Who is using it?

------
rjurney
I'd like to see a demo on the site, and there isn't one.

~~~
jamesbkel
There is actually a demo: <http://www.excelmashup.com/ExampleApp>

However it is not exactly easy to find (I almost gave up and posted the same
as you did) and it would nice to have more than one example.

------
regularfry
Without wishing to belabour the obvious, this could be huge. Excel is probably
the most popular development environment in the world.

------
mwexler
This has actually been a part of Sharepoint for the last few years. It's
called Excel Services (<http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ms517343.aspx>). It's very clever that they extended it to
SkyDrive.

